# New Schecter Loomis Custom



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 18, 2015)

Jeff with Arch Enemy in Hamburg, Germany last night.

Thoughts? 

Nothing original. I feel like I've seen the shape (or something similar) a thousand times. It's like a ESP/LTD Random Star crossed with a Jackson Extreme Warrior.


----------



## bloc (Nov 18, 2015)

Body is nice, but I ain't liking that headstock


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 18, 2015)

Ebony board + no more Gothic-cross inlays + different head-stock shape = WIN. 

jmo


----------



## electriceye (Nov 19, 2015)

Hate it. Look like the weird crap coming from Kramer, ESP and Dean these days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

From the Schecter thread:






That curved upper bout actually kills it for me. I would have been fine if it was a straight angle like on their Explorstroyerman. 

Plus, stop with the ....ing black cherry over quilted maple.


----------



## dshea19 (Nov 19, 2015)

I think it works for him, which is the only thing that really matters when it comes to a sig model. The headstock looks perfectly fine with the body shape. If you are used to seeing Gus G's Random Star, it probably would look a little strange, but I think it stands on its own. The thing I am most looking forward to is a new JL-6 with a Hipshot. I saw him post it on Instagram months back. Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

They teased a new Loomis 6-string a few months back, but never went into specifics. Either they're releasing a redesigned JL-6, or this is what will be released instead. 

Honestly, I think I'd prefer the JL-6.  It's sad, because this guitar is just one straight line away from being pretty good.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks super close to one of those "Killer" guitars.

Loomis went to Duncan too? Interesting!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> Loomis went to Duncan too? Interesting!



I think he's been with them ever since Conquering Dystopia formed. Keith's doing a damn good job of converting his friends to Duncan. 

And I agree with the Killer thing. Someone else pointed that out on another forum, and that's why I was so interested in it at first.


----------



## dshea19 (Nov 19, 2015)

I haven't heard anything about moving to Duncan. He seems to like the EMG 57/66 combo, but his friendship with Merrow could well put him in a place to make the switch.


----------



## vilk (Nov 19, 2015)

I like it better than the other one. And I like the headstock. na na na na boo boo


----------



## drmosh (Nov 19, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> Looks super close to one of those "Killer" guitars.
> 
> Loomis went to Duncan too? Interesting!



yeah, duncan is killing it.
Far more interesting than that guitar


----------



## Domselis (Nov 19, 2015)

There HAS to be a good reason why everyone is leaving EMG and DiMarzio pickups. First there was Mrak Holcomb, then Tosin Abasi, then it's Jeff Loomis. Makes my love for SD even bigger!


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 19, 2015)

Those look like either the het set or 57/66 set IMO, not duncans


----------



## Domselis (Nov 19, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> Those look like either the het set or 57/66 set IMO, not duncans



Yeah, its pretty hard to make it out from the pic with all the specs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> Those look like either the het set or 57/66 set IMO, not duncans





Domselis said:


> Yeah, its pretty hard to make it out from the pic with all the specs








Also, he's been with Duncan for a few months now. He showed off some custom actives awhile back on his Instagram.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 19, 2015)

Domselis said:


> Yeah, its pretty hard to make it out from the pic with all the specs



Where is it spelled out, other than a bunch of people conjecturing on a fuzzy ass photo?


If its listed somewhere I apologize.


EDIT: Ah! I stand corrected. (happens pretty often anyways) Where did that pic come from?


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 19, 2015)

plus if you didnt wanted to read the specs, you can also notice than the words written on the pups are a bit bigger than "EMG" lol


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 19, 2015)

Pretty hard to see from a phone screen


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 19, 2015)

I usually hate explorer shapes but I really dont mind this one, might be my intense love for jeff loomis and his first series signature schecter, who knows


----------



## Edika (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm kind of meh with this, I wouldn't mind having one but I wouldn't mind not owning one. Even the headstock fits the guitar better than his V model, it still would be better with a 6 inline, maybe the one they're have for the Explorer model they'll put out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

I feel dumb for just NOW realizing the guitar's model name is a reference to Rush. 

EDIT: I'm also fvcking aware it's a star reference. Jesus.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel dumb for just NOW realizing the guitar's model name is a reference to Rush.



AH! Thats what that was!

Dude I was staring at that for like 5 min thinking 'This is familiar, why is this familiar and why can't I remember' 

Well its entirely possible Jeff left for Duncan because his friend and project mate works for Duncan, and Keith seems to be at the ground zero for any kind of PU development that is geared toward anything with a high gain sound in its application.

But then Duncan in the last couple years seems to be developing interesting stuff, which is not to say Dimarzio doesn't make great pickups, but I gotta admit for someone who used to mainly play Dimarzio, Duncan has become seriously relevant to my interests in the last 2 years with all the options and the custom shop&#8230; Dat SH-14 though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm going to guess, because of Keith, he was giving some REALLY good benefits to joining Duncan. Most likely will be given a signature line of pickups. 

I'm also surprised at how easily Tosin left DiMarzio for Duncan. I'm guessing Duncan was doing more experimental stuff in the ERG department that Tosin wanted. 

I just hope they get more bassists. Neither brand makes a 5-string Precision pickup. Duncan has quite a fet soapbars and Jazz 5-string pickups, and DiMarzio is REALLY lacking in the bass department. Do you know how ....ing awesome a 5-string Model PJ set would be?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 19, 2015)

So... Looks like these pups are just north-west of Pegasus!


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm hoping the Loomis sig set isn't a custom deal like Mark's.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to guess, because of Keith, he was giving some REALLY good benefits to joining Duncan. Most likely will be given a signature line of pickups.



Yeah Merrow has done some amazing things to help Duncan in expanding their product line and marketing especially to the Metal market, but in general also. I'm actually surprised Loomis didn't jump sooner.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just hope they get more bassists. Neither brand makes a 5-string Precision pickup. Duncan has quite a fet soapbars and Jazz 5-string pickups, and DiMarzio is REALLY lacking in the bass department. Do you know how ....ing awesome a 5-string Model PJ set would be?



Yeah! I was idly looking at the options for bass pickups as eventually I was thinking to possibly put something together either from Warmoth parts or a franken-bass and I realised just how lacking in options outside of a few brands Bass PU's are. Unless you want to sound like a 50's P or J bass you don't have a lot of options.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel dumb for just NOW realizing the guitar's model name is a reference to Rush.



Could be, or it could just be a play on the shape being similar to the Star shape - or could be both!

 it doesn't do anything for me, but I've never been into that sort of shape in any way. I like Vs, I like the look of Explorers, but Warriors/Stars/etc. just have never floated my boat. Oddly enough, though, I love the Dean ML body shape, but maybe the symmetrical V is what does it for me. Interested in hearing the pickups, though. Clearly Jeff dug the aesthetics of the 57/66 if nothing else.



electriceye said:


> Hate it. Look like the weird crap coming from Kramer, ESP and Dean these days.



"These days"... you mean pretty consistently since the 80s?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah! I was idly looking at the options for bass pickups as eventually I was thinking to possibly put something together either from Warmoth parts or a franken-bass and I realised just how lacking in options outside of a few brands Bass PU's are. Unless you want to sound like a 50's P or J bass you don't have a lot of options.



The DiMarzio Model series and Duncan Quarter Pounder series is supposed to be nice if you want a non-vintage P/J set. I'm looking at the Model P/J set for my current bass. 



> Could be, or it could just be a play on the shape being similar to the Star shape - or could be both!



Most likely this as well, but I was listening to Rush and noticed "Cygnus X-1" in my playlist and was like "Oh ....!" when I noticed it. 



> "These days"... you mean pretty consistently since the 80s?



I know, right?



























Fun fact; all these date back to the '80s.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel dumb for just NOW realizing the guitar's model name is a reference to Rush.


You are aware that Cygnus is a notable constellation in astronomy, the genus of most swans, and the word itself has a significant history of being a label/name fixture for many things? It's not just a Rush reference.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The DiMarzio Model series and Duncan Quarter Pounder series is supposed to be nice if you want a non-vintage P/J set. I'm looking at the Model P/J set for my current bass.



Ah I see they have that in 5 string. Interesting.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fun fact; all these date back to the '80s.



So what you're saying is: 'one small step for Jeff, one giant leap backward for guitar kind.'


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> You are aware that Cygnus is a notable constellation in astronomy, the genus of most swans, and the word itself has a significant history of being a label/name fixture for many things? It's not just a Rush reference.



Not really. Never had much interest in astronomy.  Makes me seem like a dumbass, but I never really payed attention to stuff like that. 



> So what you're saying is: 'one small step for Jeff, one giant leap backward for guitar kind.'



If going foward in guitar-kind means more stuff like Tosin's Ibanez...

I'm perfectly fine with this.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not really. Never had much interest in astronomy.









> If going foward in guitar-kind means more stuff like Tosin's Ibanez...
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with this.



 You make a strong case here and will hear no further sas from me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


>




I treat my mind like a solid state drive. It's quick to act, but there's too little storage that I only care about .... that piques my interests. Astronomy is one of those things I don't care about. Just cool-looking guitars like (almost) this.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I treat my mind like a solid state drive. It's quick to act, but there's too little storage that I only care about .... that piques my interests. Astronomy is one of those things I don't care about. Just cool-looking guitars like (almost) this.



My Mind this is probably an iMac with a couple terabytes devoted to useless information, with sub-folders that include:

Guitar Specs
Musicians Drug addictions
Album titles and release dates
Lyrical content
The Occult
Academic BS
EVERYTHING ELSE

You can see I have my priorities straight


----------



## vilk (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel dumb for just NOW realizing the guitar's model name is a reference to Rush.



Well, it's a reference to Greek mythology that Rush referenced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

vilk said:


> Well, it's a reference to Greek mythology that Rush referenced.



If you read above I realized my dumbassery.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 19, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah! I was idly looking at the options for bass pickups as eventually I was thinking to possibly put something together either from Warmoth parts or a franken-bass and I realised just how lacking in options outside of a few brands Bass PU's are. Unless you want to sound like a 50's P or J bass you don't have a lot of options.



Its less common for a bass to change pups than its for a guitar. I think you can also acomplish more by changing the pre-amp

but you still have EMG, Bartolini, Nordstrand, Aguilar, even SD and Dimarzio got few options


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Thread title kinda had me hoping it'd be a Loomis with LP Custom specs. 

I'm not into his siggies _at all_, but if they made a 7 string version in gloss black with cream binding, gold hardware, ebony board, and block inlays, I might actually be tempted to buy a Schecter. Now _that_ would be unexpected.

Luckily for my wallet, though, ol' Jeff has demonstrated pretty firmly by now that his aesthetic tastes are terrible.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm not into his siggies _at all_, but if they made a 7 string version in gloss black with cream binding, gold hardware, ebony board, and block inlays, I might actually be tempted to buy a Schecter. Now _that_ would be unexpected.



That's so unlike Jeff that I'm actually shocked you'd expect him to make a sig model like that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's so unlike Jeff that I'm actually shocked you'd expect him to make a sig model like that.



I don't expect him to. I thought I made it clear enough that I think his taste is awful. 

Those specs are just what first popped to my mind when I saw "Jeff Loomis Custom," in spite of his apparent blindness when speccing out a siggie.

I'd think pretty much the same thing with and thread title that's "(Artist Signature) Custom."


----------



## manu80 (Nov 20, 2015)

Original but not well balanced in terms of design, horns and other horns on it, i prefer all the one showed in poc. Ultimate is the Kelly star...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't think the V sig sold great so I can't imagine this well either.

I'm really interested in the pickups. They must be active since they look just like the 57/66 set.


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Nov 20, 2015)

I like it! Reminds me a little bit of Akira Takasakis guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I don't think the V sig sold great so I can't imagine this well either.



I said this in another thread, but I'm betting the V didn't sell well because Jeff never used the thing. I've only seen him use it in promo pictures.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 20, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I said this in another thread, but I'm betting the V didn't sell well because Jeff never used the thing. I've only seen him use it in promo pictures.



I can't speak for live as I've never seen Loomis live but:



3.27sec

But yeah, they basically looked horrible in my opinion.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## wreckthebeast (Nov 20, 2015)

Domselis said:


> There HAS to be a good reason why everyone is leaving EMG and DiMarzio pickups. First there was Mark Holcomb, then Tosin Abasi, then it's Jeff Loomis. Makes my love for SD even bigger!



SD = Shred with Distortion. Of course everyone would want a set or two.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can't wait to see him/them in 5 days in Paris (f..k some weird people) with Nightwish !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2015)

Domselis said:


> There HAS to be a good reason why everyone is leaving EMG and DiMarzio pickups. First there was Mrak Holcomb, then Tosin Abasi, then it's Jeff Loomis. Makes my love for SD even bigger!



I guess being close friends with a Seymour Duncan employee, especially one in the marketing department, does wonders.


----------



## cereal_guy (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know if its just the body shape, or if its a combination of that and the headstock but damn is that an ugly guitar.


----------



## edsped (Nov 25, 2015)

I really want to like it, but as much as I love star shapes I dislike random jaggy carves and Schecter headstocks.


----------



## Humbuck (Nov 25, 2015)

I feel the same...


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks well suited for arch enemy, not for me though.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 25, 2015)

I really like it, not sure if I would buy one, but I like the way it looks.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Nov 26, 2015)

I could definitely jump on one of these if the price is right (~$1000).


----------



## indreku (Nov 27, 2015)

damn it,

it reminds me too much of this guitar

Godin Guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2015)

indreku said:


> damn it,
> 
> it reminds me too much of this guitar
> 
> Godin Guitars



And that guitar's trying to be a copy of EVH's Shark. 







Also, for those interested in the pickups... It's confirmed they're going to be released at NAMM. 

The bridge pickup has a reduced low end response with an upper midrange spike, and the neck pickup also has a bit less lowend and a more fluid sound. 

Sounds familiar? 
Sounds almost exactly like an EMG 81/60 set.


----------



## ASoC (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd be pretty down with this if the upper bout was flat instead of curved and if it had a more appropriate headstock. The fact that it's called the Cygnus jlX-1 doesn't hurt either since I am a huge Rush nerd


----------



## dshea19 (Dec 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And that guitar's trying to be a copy of EVH's Shark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it will be anything like the 81/60 set. He was a big fan of the 57/66 set. I wonder if those descriptions are based off of a regular Blackout, and those specs would bring it closer to a 57/66 version of the Blackouts.


----------



## TankJon666 (Dec 2, 2015)

The 80's called ...said they don't want the guitar back!


----------



## Version_6 (Dec 2, 2015)

That thing is, well it's just terrible. It's just a mess and nothing seems 'right', like it's a first draft of a design that still needs revision but someone said 'whatever, good enough, off to the production line!'.


----------



## Shrediablo (Dec 2, 2015)

Headstock looks a bit off...other than that it's not that bad. One in satin black with ebony fretboard would look a lot better though!


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Dec 2, 2015)

Not expecting these to set the world on fire. I like straying from really traditional designs but I think this is a bit out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2015)

I would be a lot more comfy with the design if the upper horn didn't have that pointless scoop. If it was straight, the guitar would look really, really nice. 

And even though those pickups sound like they're going for an EMG-esque tone, that's enough of a reason for me to try them.


----------



## Zoobiedood (Dec 3, 2015)

I think the Seymour Duncan blog people are planning an interview in the next few days that discuss the pickups and the design of the guitar.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 3, 2015)

Akira Takasaki called, he wants his guitar back.







He deserves it back, he's such a brilliant and underrated player it hurts.


----------



## soylentgreene (Dec 3, 2015)

Love Akira. Always liked his Killers. Im kinda digging the Loomis for some reason. \m/


----------



## sezna (Dec 3, 2015)

I think the Loomis is a perfectly good guitar if you're into that shape. Unfortunately, we seem to be 50/50 on that opinion.

The color is a getting a bit old, though. How many colors does Schecter have total? Three? Four?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2015)

Not sure I'm feeling that...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 17, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah Merrow has done some amazing things to help Duncan in expanding their product line and marketing especially to the Metal market, but in general also. I'm actually surprised Loomis didn't jump sooner.


Chris Letchford is now using a 7-string version of these same pickups. He just posted a pic of a new guitar from Ola that has them. (I am too lazy to make a thread. So I figured that I would just post that tidbit of info here.)



sezna said:


> The color is a getting a bit old, though. How many colors does Schecter have total? Three? Four?


You need to check out their line of guitars for the Japanese market. Every color that you could want.


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Any possibility of a hard tail version?


----------



## Kwirk (Dec 20, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> Akira Takasaki called, he wants his guitar back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Cough


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2015)

Kwirk said:


> Cough



That picture is dated 1989. 

The Killer Prime dates back to late 1986/1987.


----------



## Kwirk (Dec 20, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That picture is dated 1989.
> 
> The Killer Prime dates back to late 1986/1987.



Yeah but we all know who Jeff idolizes.


----------



## Reverend Chug (Jan 16, 2016)

I think it's a bad ass looking guitar! I might try and pick one of these up when they come out. Also, very interested in hearing Loomis' signature pickups from SD!


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 17, 2016)

They have to put that same headstock on every ....ing guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2016)

sylcfh said:


> They have to put that same headstock on every ....ing guitar.



It's actually different.

Plus, since it's a signature model, blame Loomis.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 17, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's actually different.
> 
> Plus, since it's a signature model, blame Loomis.





Yeah, it's upside down. Holy !


----------

